# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Maaginfectie

## Kirzijde

Afgelopen week ben ik op vakantie geweest in Sunny Beach, Bulgarije. Na een aantal dagen kreeg ik erg veel last van krampen en steken en mijn buik, moest om de paar minuten naar de wc en kon niets meer eten. Hiervoor is een dokter langsgeweest, ik heb medicijnen en een injectie gekregen en gelukkig is het al iets beter. Nu ben ik sinds een paar dagen thuis, maar voel ik me nog steeds erg slap, weinig eetlust en nog last van misselijkheid en af en toe een kramp. De dokter vertelde mij dat dit een maaginfectie is, wat is gekomen door het eten. Kan iemand mij vertellen hoelang je hier ongeveer last van blijft hebben?

----------


## trampell

Een tot maximaal twee weken

----------

